# 911 called me today!



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

That's a nice one.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice sized swarm. Lilac bush, appears to be about 14-15k bees.... 4 lbs or so. Guessing. 
Hive them on drawn comb?


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have no extra drawn comb or I would have. I feel like I am always comb poor. 

They stayed three days, drew out two frames of comb, then swarmed away. My husband saw them go. They left behind a frame of bees :/

I should have gone to the honey yard and robbed a frame of brood for them, but by the time I got them home I had been working for almost 24 hours and had nothing left. When they were still in the hive after a day and a half I figured messing with them again might do more harm than good. Lessons learned I guess


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Major bummer. Drawn comb is worth it's weight in gold IMO. Stop on up here and grab some. lol I have roughly 150 medium frames of drawn comb just waiting for swarm season to start! Sould be in a week or so.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't tempt me lol. I've got friends in Michigan, I could send one over to clean you out of drawn comb haha. 

Seriously though I can't wait to have extra comb to work with. This year is all about expanding and getting frames drawn. Good luck with your swarm season


----------

